# Telus cell phones are not working right now



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Just giving people a heads up that Telus cell phones are not getting incoming calls & texts right now. You can call out with your Telus phone (to a non-Telus cell phone), but if somebody tries to call you it is silent at first & then goes to a busy signal. I know of about 6 other people having this problem right now. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think it's system wide as I just received a text (South Burnaby).


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My phone is starting to receive calls again now after being down for over an hour. If you've been trying to get ahold of somebody with a Telus phone give them a try now


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

The problem have just been fixed.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Good thin g I decided to take a nap during the down-time.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't think it's all fixed yet my iPhone has no data lol? Any1 else havin data issue?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything worked for me and still works. Maybe not affected in the S. Burnaby area. Could have been a North Burnaby cell tower that was affected.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

mike.m said:


> Don't think it's all fixed yet my iPhone has no data lol? Any1 else havin data issue?


My data is working fine.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Everything worked for me and still works. Maybe not affected in the S. Burnaby area. Could have been a North Burnaby cell tower that was affected.


Telus phones also weren't working properly at my mom's office in Vancouver and also at a friends in North Van, but they all seem to be fine now.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Ya I got my data back up now


----------

